# Eric Bledsoe: Rising Sun



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> McDonough and the Suns were in a unique position to give Bledsoe that opportunity after deciding it was time for an organizational reboot following a 25-win season.
> 
> "As we say around here, 'Just because you haven't done it before, doesn't mean you can't do it,'" McDonough said.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10202840/eric-bledsoe-rising-sun


----------

